# Apartment branch circuit positions



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I agree that BB heat is not central heating but I don't know how the CEC looks at it.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

> 8-108 Number of branch circuit positions
> 
> 
> (1) For a single dwelling, the panelboard shall provide space for at least the equivalent of the following number of 120 V branch circuit overcurrent devices, including space for two 35 A double-pole overcurrent devices:
> ...


You're misreading the rule and applying the requirements for a single dwelling to an apartment. Instead of subrule 1, look at 3. Also baseboards are distinct from electric furnaces, so they're calculated differently.


----------



## andrewmichel (Jan 22, 2015)

AMAZING! thank you so much!! I really appreciate the help. Like everything else in this book, the answer was right in front of me. 

thanks again!


----------

